# Tailgate spreader for UTV



## Hollandbob (Oct 9, 2011)

With the addition of sidewalk I am thinking about putting a tailgate salt spreader on the back of a kawasaki 610 mule. Look for which brands sell ones to fit and what is the best quality.
Most of the sidewalks are 5' wide

Thanks Greg


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollandbob;1319870 said:


> With the addition of sidewalk I am thinking about putting a tailgate salt spreader on the back of a kawasaki 610 mule. Look for which brands sell ones to fit and what is the best quality.
> Most of the sidewalks are 5' wide
> 
> Thanks Greg


snow ex makes some but they might be tow behinds


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

We run a SnowEx one, can't remember the model off of the top of my head. It has an electric gate and variable speed control, so the width can be adjusted and gate open and closed from the cab. It holds about 200 lbs and mounts in the 2"receiver, works great.


----------



## rkbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

*Sand Spreader & enclosure*

Hollandbob - did you end up getting a spreader? If so, can you recommend?
I am in the market for one - for my 2011 Kawasaki Mule 610 XC. 
Also in the market for windsheild + enclosure. 
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

I too want one for a Polaris Ranger. I want to be able to spread down to 3 ft for sidewalks and still use a hitch mount. Also plan to run speedi dri instead of salt or sand!Best deals on 1000- Western/Fisher


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

harddock said:


> I too want one for a Polaris Ranger. I want to be able to spread down to 3 ft for sidewalks and still use a hitch mount. Also plan to run speedi dri instead of salt or sand!Best deals on 1000- Western/Fisher


Perhaps you should create a new thread to ask your question before you post this in a third 7 year old thread


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Really and when I do that you will come tell me there is already a thread about spreaders and UTV's and I still don't get my question answered.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Get a hitch mount drop spreader, Boss and I think Snowex has one...


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

not bad for the $ / utv /truck 
https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-paltz-tailgate-salt-spreader/6821331905.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Get a hitch mount drop spreader, Boss and I think Snowex has one...


someone recommended snowex in 2011


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> someone recommended snowex in 2011


Snowex made a drop in 2011? They been hiding it or what...?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

harddock said:


> I too want one for a Polaris Ranger. I want to be able to spread down to 3 ft for sidewalks and still use a hitch mount. Also plan to run speedi dri instead of salt or sand!Best deals on 1000- Western/Fisher


Who is your local dealer for support? When speedi dry gets wet, it turn into a clay like substance. Sticks to shoes. Kinda makes a mess.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Who is your local dealer for support? When speedi dry gets wet, it turn into a clay like substance. Sticks to shoes. Kinda makes a mess.


It's like thick grease and slick on hard surfaces too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Snowex made a drop in 2011? They been hiding it or what...?


Maybe it not snowex but trynex or maybe sweepex, or maybe it was turfex...


----------

